# tcpdump hex vs ascii ?



## WibbleWobble (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,

I've been trying to learn about tcpdump and wondering if there is any advantage of reading the output as hex over ascii.

From what I've been reading is the ascii output is just the hex code but in a easier readable form. 

Is there any info not shown in ascii.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2009)

The non-printable ascii codes are easier to see when using the hex output. 

I usually use the -X option, this will show hex and ascii.


----------

